

Google relents, will hand over European Wi-Fi data - edw519
http://www.itworld.com/internet/109953/google-relents-will-hand-over-european-wi-fi-data

======
Vitaly
If I'd be a person whose wifi data was collected I'd be much more concerned
about regulators having it then google. I'd really prefer for google to just
erase all traces of it.

